# Left Center Right game



## roadfix (Feb 7, 2019)

So, after that boring Super Bowl game we all sat around the table (about 10 of us) and played LCR.   It's a very popular, easy, no strategy dice game.   We used dollar bills instead of chips and we all had a blast playing this game.
Anyone else play this game?


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 7, 2019)

I never heard of it. I've never heard of it. Can you explain it?


----------



## roadfix (Feb 7, 2019)

Andy M. said:


> I never heard of it. I've never heard of it. Can you explain it?


 
Ok.....I only found out about this game on Thanksgiving Day.  So I ordered one myself.


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Feb 7, 2019)

When I first saw this post, *roadfix*, I thought you were getting all political.  



Andy M. said:


> I never heard of it. I've never heard of it. Can you explain it?


Me neither, *Andy*. I googled up a tutorial on it, though, complete with pictures. (My kind of directions.) 

Left-Center-Right - how to play


----------



## roadfix (Feb 7, 2019)

OK, that's a good straight forward tutorial.   
But what's missing are all the screaming, yelling, and shots of tequila.


----------

